

Ask HN: Where to code in Houston? - abgoosht

Just wondering if there are any places in Houston indoor/outdoor where you enjoy coding.
Any places to share ideas/projects?
======
S_A_P
What part of town are you? Houston is pretty spread out, so it may be better
to specify a region.

Outdoors is pretty tough, since there are only about 6 hospitable weeks per
year in Houston. I did spend some time at a company that officed on the BMC
software campus, which I would definitely say was conducive to coding.
Downtown, Discovery Green may be worth checking into since you have houstons
city wifi available there. Indoors, pretty much every starbucks in town has at
least one person working for extended periods. There are a few pubs that are
open during the day that have wifi access that could do the trick as well.

~~~
abgoosht
I live by the Galleria area. Sorta right in the middle I guess. I was looking
for places strictly for coding. Not much of a fan of Starbucks. I regular
Diedrich's and Antidote, but they are more of a social place, and I'm looking
for a place to meet coders.

------
gyardley
There's a coffee shop called 'Coffee Groundz' that bills itself as the meeting
place for the Houston start-up scene. I don't live in Houston and have only
been once, but there were plenty of people there on laptops.

I think there's also a co-working space in Houston called the Caroline
Collective. Never visited, so I can't say more than that.

~~~
abgoosht
Thanks!!!

